# Keg Set Up



## Andrew Coleman (4/1/10)

What would people suggest is a good starting point for a relatively cheap keg and parts, gas etc.
Cheers


----------



## litre_o_cola (4/1/10)

Drewcifer said:


> What would people suggest is a good starting point for a relatively cheap keg and parts, gas etc.
> Cheers



What is your budget?
Basic set up for me was $310 + cylinder hire, that was to set up a fridge.
Try looking in the gear and equip section as there is a few threads on this.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## Andrew Coleman (4/1/10)

Ohk searched around in those forums but it all seems to be much more experienced people just showing off there expensive set ups, I'm just getting over bottling and rekon getting a keg sounds like it will end up being easier, less mess, and only a bit more costly, looking at spending about $200 really, just thinking of getting... 

from www.beerbelly.com.au

x1 *Post Mix Keg - 19 litre second hand (ball-lock) $75
x1 **Bronco Dispense tap $8
x1 **Picnic Tap Set $20

and whats the cheapest way to gas these things? because it seems i'd need to buy one of these also...

x1 **Keg King CO2 Bottle 2.6kg FOR $200! and how long will it last/cost to fill up again...

also what else would i need to buy?
*


----------



## kuzzy (4/1/10)

Get a one way valve & hire your gas from the likes of BOC etc. It costs me ~$30 every 3 months for a D size cylinder (should last a year or so before re-gas). Once you get a bigger set up and have some spare cash buy a cylinder.


----------



## olde (4/1/10)

Don't forget the need for a regulator, clamps, lines for gas and beer, disconnects, one each beer and gas at a min. as well as your bronco gun. No idea of the cost for filling the bottle, I started with a 9kg bottle from a mate with no further use, that I haven't had to fill yet. Enjoy kegging, bottling is for mugs.


----------



## samhighley (4/1/10)

kuzzy said:


> Get a one way valve & hire your gas from the likes of BOC etc. It costs me ~$30 every 3 months for a D size cylinder (should last a year or so before re-gas).



Alternatively, buy the Keg King bottle at $200 on your credit card, and, assuming you pay around 15% interest on your card, you'll have it paid off via $10 monthly payments (the equivalent of the aforementioned BOC rental) in 23 months. Total interest paid will be $31.59 and at the end of it, the bottle will be yours to keep forever.


----------



## litre_o_cola (4/1/10)

Drewcifer said:


> Ohk searched around in those forums but it all seems to be much more experienced people just showing off there expensive set ups, I'm just getting over bottling and rekon getting a keg sounds like it will end up being easier, less mess, and only a bit more costly, looking at spending about $200 really, just thinking of getting...
> 
> from www.beerbelly.com.au
> 
> ...



I just did the switch to kegs 4 brews ago and the main reason for me was the cleaning of 30 bottles vs 1 keg.
As stated don't forget the need for a regulator which will certainly increase the budget.


----------



## clifftiger (4/1/10)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Hey fellas. Just posting up a thread for opinions and experience regarding the setup for a new kegging system. I made a few calls and researched AHB and this forum but it's hard to guage some of the steps and procedures needed for different setups and what would be best for me.




Much of this info has been covered a number of times on the forum - not more than a couple of weeks ago as well...

Also check out the kegging info in the articles

Good luck with it...


----------



## glaab (4/1/10)

this was all gone over in a thread only last week but with the piss-poor search function I can't find it.
you can get refills for the 2.8kg bottles for $30 at wingfield, or from BB[not sure of their price], they will do 10+kegs. You also need a non return valve to be sure you don't stuff your reg up.

edit; found it; http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...setups&st=0


----------



## argon (4/1/10)

Check out these links I've read recently for an idea of a couple of nice setups. Might not want to go fully down this line, but it'll give you an idea of what you need for the setup.

[topic="27106"]Citymorgue2's Freezer Conversion[/topic]

and 

[topic="38843"]Another Kegerator, when six taps just are not enough[/topic] 

I've just bought a chest freezer that i'm planning on puting a collar on for a 4 - 6 keg setup and these are fairly similar to what I have planned. My estimate for a 6 keg system is about $1500 all tolled. 

However a bronco faucet and hose in a non-converted fridge (ie no drilled holes) would be a the cheapest way to go. It's the regulator, gas bottle, fittings etc that wil cost. But it'll all be reusable once you want to upgrade to more kegs ande more taps. Plus you'll be able to keep the bronco faucetand hose for a party keg.

Fridge (assume you've already got one) $0 (if not, could spend anywhere from $100 to $2000+
Cornie Keg $70.00
Bronco Faucet and Hose $14.90
Co2 Bottle $330 to buy and fill (or around $15/Year to rent)
Co2 Regulator - Dual gauge (Harris 601) $95
Beer/Gas Line (Valpar - FlexMaster II) $2.50/m (approx 4m) $10.00
Non return valve OD 5/16" (8mm) $27.00
Quick Disconnect MFL Beer and Gas $13.50 x 2 (1 for beer and 1 for gas)
Female Adaptor 1/4" FFL x 5/16" (8mm) $7.00 x 2 (1 for beer and 1 for gas)
 $587.90

Approx $600 will get you there. With some flexibility in the future.

I'll probably start this way and add some more stuff over time. I plan to buy stuff bit by bit and make sure all my purchases are not redundant if i want to upgrade in the future.


----------



## Gavo (4/1/10)

Basic setup info here. 

I would not go past having, at bare minimum, two corny kegs so that one can be ready when you blow the first, it doesn't take long to empty one out. I have four kegs and need would like at least two more for conditioning brews (I currently have equivalent to one keg full and it will be two weeks before I can fill two of them). But if your budjet is low then you can get started with one only.

You can save some initial outlay by using bronco taps as they are quite cheap and work ok, I did the same am am still using it as well as my micromatic style taps .

I would also advise getting MFL fittings rather than the standard barb fitting, they will only add a small amount to the starting price and are far superior to using a barb fitting. Be sure to get a non return valve to protect your regulator. 

You can rent the bottle and return it if you buy one, I pay quaterly for mine at a cost of around $140 per year, it costs nothing to start a BOC account, but you will have to pay the gas upfront which is about $40 for a 6kg bottle. I would buy a bottle but I have nowhere within two hours of me where I can refill it.

Gavo.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (4/1/10)

I am in the same position as you, just a bit ahead seeing as I've got most of my gear and just about to set it all up.

I jumped in a bit quick and bought a package off eBay that included a 19L keg, regulator, lines, beer out DC, gas in DC, clamps and a plastic bronco tap.

I was a bit undecided about getting a Co2 bottle and couldn't find any places closer than an hour to look. So I just bought one off ebay for $185 delivered. 

Just waiting for it to arrive as well as 4 more kegs bought from craftbrewer.com.au for the December special. 

At this stage I am going to just have the kegs and co2 cylinder sitting in my fridge and just dispense via the bronco tap. I found the best was spending a few hours just reading through the threads relating to kegging and you hear about different ideas and setups as well as shortcuts.


----------



## Andrew Coleman (5/1/10)

Ohk well after a bit of research and help from people leading me in the right direction on this forum (cheers btw!) I have decided to postpone buying a keg setup and save up whilst i improve my beers further and feel they are keg worthy !! I have made some great beers and learnt a lot but the consistency needs to still get better, although my lattest 3 beers have been great! some of my earliest ones were shockers, oh well shouldn't be too long!

oh and one more question, i work at a pub and was wondering what they do with those 50L beer kegs when they're empty, could i use one of them, i always thought they were reused again by beer companies but yeh, might ask em about that also...


----------



## goomboogo (7/1/10)

Drewcifer said:


> oh and one more question, i work at a pub and was wondering what they do with those 50L beer kegs when they're empty, could i use one of them, i always thought they were reused again by beer companies but yeh, might ask em about that also...



Yes, the breweries reuse them. They remain the property of the brewery.


----------

